# Another rug method



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Tomorrow night I am going to learn how to do "locker hooking," at our quilt group. As I understand it, fabric cut in 1" strips, hooked through a background grid of 1/4" or 3/8" squares, probably the same stuff used for latch hook. Anxious to try it. Instructor has used plastic grocery sacks, as well.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Instructor didn't show.  Maybe at next month's meeting...


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry you didn't get to try it. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Interesting. Wonder where you get the hook and "canvas" from? Here's a video showing how it's done. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2iQwz-JesM[/ame]


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Some of the members have picked up the locker hooks from quilt stores, others from quilt/sewing catalogs. My SIL has a book of projects - I like it for a rug, but I don't think I'd do a book cover with this technique. BB, it's been years since I've seen latchhook fabric by the yard, and not as part of a kit. The instructor was bringing the grid fabric.


----------

